# The Biggest Part of Me - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

This video covers some suggestions on how to cover this GREAT Ambrosia tune on guitar. Any input/ideas you could share would be greatly appreciated in building an arrangement for guitar of this tune....thanks for watching!

[video=youtube;O3fEAjvwRD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3fEAjvwRD8[/video]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

maplebaby said:


> This video covers some suggestions on how to cover this GREAT Ambrosia tune on guitar. Any input/ideas you could share would be greatly appreciated in building an arrangement for guitar of this tune....thanks for watching!
> 
> [video=youtube;O3fEAjvwRD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3fEAjvwRD8[/video]


I went to check it out, but my internet crapped out (I'll be on the phone with Bell in a minute). I just wanted to post about seeing your collection (unless that's just a guitar case wainscotting).


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

hope it helps and thanks for checking it out!

best,
dale


----------

